# deer rub



## blacktop (Jul 17, 2004)

I set out a deer camera by a rub, the tree was about 25 inches around. how big or small do you think the deer that made this?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

150++


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats georgouse heck why put ur camera their :lol: put ur TREESTAND THEIR its rutting time baby!!


----------

